# B&H Begins Shipping the Canon EOS-1D X



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/bh-begins-shipping-the-canon-eos-1d-x/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/bh-begins-shipping-the-canon-eos-1d-x/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/bh-begins-shipping-the-canon-eos-1d-x/"></a></div>
<strong>Good to know!


</strong>A few people have sent me screenshots showing that their Canon EOS-1D X preorders from B&H has begun shipping.</p>
<p>I’ll try to find out how big the preorder list is at B&H and when they expect to fill all the orders.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X at B&H $6799</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ricku (Jul 19, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone who preorderd this camera in 2011.


----------



## tomsop (Jul 19, 2012)

If your pre-order is filling and you no longer want the camera but would consider donating it to another, please let me know. I will gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 19, 2012)

Delivered!!!

I'm at work. Don't know how to post phone pics on this site. But it's finally here!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2012)

I received mine from B&H over a week ago. 

I was told there are 'hundreds of orders' in the queue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I received mine from B&H over a week ago.



But now, Canon wants it back (sent to Service) because of the AFMA bug...


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jul 19, 2012)

lol canon at its best :-\


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah! B&H just charged my credit card! 1Dx should be here soon!


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I received mine from B&H over a week ago.
> ...


Fortunately, all of my lenses are good copies, so I won't send mine back (also from BH shipped the same day as Neuro's) until I get a lens that needs it--and my next lens purchase will be a tilt-shift, so I've got a while.


----------



## victorwol (Jul 19, 2012)

I ordered on the 18th at night, my order was just charged on my card and says stock sent to warehouse. 

I'm $7k poorer


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Jul 19, 2012)

got mine 7 days ago and is around $9800 poorer -

1DX, new 600rt flash, new UWL sigma and new canon 400L 5.6

lol.


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 19, 2012)

Tomorrow!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Kevin Weinstein (Jul 19, 2012)

March 24th pre-orde - status from B&H is sending to shipping, and my bank account is officially 14 grand less than it was an hour ago! Can't wait to join the thousands of frustrated black autofocus point users next week!


----------



## DHaass (Jul 19, 2012)

Ordered 3/14 late. Charged on card on 7\17 early afternoon...now at warehouse for two days. Just got off from Live Chat...will finally ship today with order 1019892xxx. So, figure two days from notice of charges for it to actually ship. Some lucky ones got it sooner.


----------



## DHaass (Jul 19, 2012)

Just received notice of shipping, tracking number and Tuesday delivery with UPS 3 day for order 1019892xxx originally ordered late on 3/14/12.


----------



## victorwol (Jul 20, 2012)

Kevin Weinstein said:


> March 24th pre-orde - status from B&H is sending to shipping, and my bank account is officially 14 grand less than it was an hour ago! Can't wait to join the thousands of frustrated black autofocus point users next week!



14K?? Did your buy 2?


----------



## brotographer (Jul 20, 2012)

Picked up mine today - from Precision Camera in Austin, TX!!! Going to AirVenture in Oshkosh next week to field test...


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 20, 2012)

It's here! UPS delivered at 8.30AM! Only 12 hours ago, it was in B&H's warehouse in NY. 
Amazing service...


----------



## Kevin Weinstein (Jul 20, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Kevin Weinstein said:
> 
> 
> > March 24th pre-orde - status from B&H is sending to shipping, and my bank account is officially 14 grand less than it was an hour ago! Can't wait to join the thousands of frustrated black autofocus point users next week!
> ...



I did, yes. I have two on their way.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 20, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> It's here! UPS delivered at 8.30AM! Only 12 hours ago, it was in B&H's warehouse in NY.
> Amazing service...



Can you let us know any improvements in your studio work? Thanks.


----------



## Photo Mc (Jul 20, 2012)

I ordered my 1DX on 4/18/12 no word yet.....bitting my nails off


----------



## TheCanon (Jul 21, 2012)

We have 9 1D Xs in stock at Infocus Camer & Imaging in Orange Tx (409) 882-0044.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jul 22, 2012)

Got mine from B&H last week and tested it on fast moving dog agility and disc dogs. Very impressive camera!
All shots were with a 200 f/2 shot wide open or at 2.2.







Second shot is ISO 4000. Note how it tracked the dog and not the person walking in front for a split second.






Last shot is ISO 5000.






-Studio 1930
www.studio1930.com


----------



## victorwol (Jul 22, 2012)

Vera nice! So what was your setting on the focus? Did you choose the points are you let the camera auto track it? Also was in AI or track mode? 

Thanks


----------



## Studio1930 (Jul 22, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Vera nice! So what was your setting on the focus? Did you choose the points are you let the camera auto track it? Also was in AI or track mode?
> 
> Thanks



For inside shots (bottom two) I used:
TV 1/1250s
Auto ISO
AI servo
Case 4
Single point selection with 4 point expansion
AI servo 1st image priority set to equal
AI servo 2nd image priority set to focus

For outside shot (first image) I used:
AV 
ISO fixed (200 or 400)
AI servo
Case 6
61 point auto switching with first point selected.
ITR on


----------

